# Callaway Restoration



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

Does anyone have any information on the dealers who sold the Callaway Scirocco numbered cars. These cars were sold through dealerships. I contacted Callaway cars directly and the said that they have no information on the 1980's cars. I'm sure they have info on the Vette's but these are the Red Headed step child. I just want to verify the authenticity of the car before I do a high dollar restoration on the car as it is going to require some work to get it back in shape. Any and all help will be appreciated and if any others have Callaway cars, factory or not we should start a post up maybe a GTG?


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Callaway Restoration (Corrado1900T)*

Found a few things about the Callaway's - I used to know someone with a Mk2 Callaway. Have you tried tracking down the original selling dealer? Their invoice (if available) would list the Callaway info.
http://www.corvetteactioncente...74520
http://www.europartsinc.com/zonker/history.htm
http://www.newdimensions.com/0...x.asp
http://hometown.aol.com/calawa....html
http://home.comcast.net/~vwmikelvw/


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Callaway Restoration (quattrofun5)*

I found that the original dealer is out of business. Thanks for the other links though.


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Callaway Restoration (quattrofun5)*

By the way my friend still owns the Zonker. It just got a fresh coat of paint and looks great as well as being wired for Digifant.


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

I have full doc on my car. Callaway Group of Performance Dealers...
Traynor VW, Fairfield, CT
Walshak & Dillon VW, Toms River, NJ
VW of Groton, Groton, CT
Walters-Donaldson VW, HIcksville, NY
Don Wald Motors, Riverhead, NY
Douglas Motors, Summit, NJ
Martin Nemer VW, Latham, NY
Pike VW, Lindenwold, NJ
Route 44 VW, Avon , CT
Spring Valley VW, Spring Valley VW, NY


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

My car came from Traynor. I have all Callaway warranty papers, window stickers, original title, salesman card, dealer service card and a stack of original docs. The original owner really went out of his was to save this stuff.


----------



## CALAWAYMK2 (Apr 10, 2002)

Callaway does have records, as I've received a postcard to fill out...to confirm that I still own the car. They just don't wanna deal with all the requests for maybe cars.


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (CALAWAYMK2)*

I think that my car was purchased at VW of Groton and the guy who sold it to me was pretty sure of this. The car was even located in Groton for it's whole life until now. I understand what you say about Callaway not being very helpful to questionable cars however I did have correspondence with Reeves about two years ago on the topic of my twin microfueler MK 1 Callaway. He was very helpful and nice and seems to have a real interest in the early cars that made his business what it is today. I think his company however thinks of these cars as a nuissance and brushes requests aside which is a real shame. The newer Vette's have a prestige factor that they don't want to blemish with the lesser cars. Maybe this summer I will just take a day off, ride up with the car and bang on their doors in Lyme to see what happens.


----------

